# Don't you think life is like a Rubik's Cube?



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Life is like a Rubik's Cube because you get it completely solved. Then over time you mess it up and you can't solve it anymore; unless you know the hints, tips and secrets on how to. You can't just solve one side and keep it like that, you have to mess it up before it gets better. Each configuration is a path in life, and you choose what path to go on, after you've solved it again. (Sorry if this is really bad, I'm not that much of a good writer/explainer)


----------



## blah (Jul 29, 2010)

Life is much harder than a Rubik. -gus


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

You don't get the analogy/simile do you?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 29, 2010)

except that in life, you can do the same alg over and over, and it doesn't do the same thing. Or it might. You really never know. A rubik's cube is much more stable and controlled. Plus, I can take it apart and clean it piece by piece. I'd need a surgeon for that


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2010)

How do you "solve" life? What does that even mean?


----------



## Edward (Jul 29, 2010)

My life is not in the toys section.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 29, 2010)

I always thought life was like a box of chocolates


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> My life is not in the toys section.



I would argue on the contrary.




I'd say life is like a box of chocolates. Except then I'd be quoting a movie.

~Chris


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Solve your life, as in sort it out. Oh don't worry guys it was a crap analogy


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol Chris how is life like a box of chocolates?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 29, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> Lol Chris how is life like a box of chocolates?



Momma says that life is like a box of chocolates because you never know what you're gonna get.
I'm a little rusty on my forrest gump so that may be wrong


----------



## Edward (Jul 29, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > My life is not in the toys section.
> ...



And I ar- STFU DON'T PLAY WITH ME
MY LIFE IS NOT A TOY [/fakeraegtruewords]


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



LOLWUT U SERIUSLY TINK THAT EYE WUZ KIIDING?!?!?!?! LAWL LIK NO WAI. OH MAH GAWD.


I have no friends *tear*


----------



## Edward (Jul 29, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



It's ok ;-;
Hug? (>;_; )>


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm... I like ice cream, I'm eating some right now.


----------



## teller (Jul 29, 2010)

Life is like a Rubik's in that a lot of things seem impossible or extremely difficult, until you see other people doing them, and then try it yourself, and finally realize that the barrier was mostly one of self-limiting belief. Further, life yields fruit roughly proportional to the amount of energy you are willing to put into it. If you are too lazy to put some long-term work into something, it will remain a dream.


----------



## Weston (Jul 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> How do you "solve" life? What does that even mean?



Thats when you become an asian doctor and keep your family honor of course.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 29, 2010)

teller said:


> Life is like a Rubik's in that a lot of things seem impossible or extremely difficult, until you see other people doing them, and then try it yourself, and finally realize that the barrier was mostly one of self-limiting belief. Further, life yields fruit roughly proportional to the amount of energy you are willing to put into it. If you are too lazy to put some long-term work into something, it will remain a dream.



But life gets harder as you go along, not easier. Plus, after maybe a week, solving a cube is not difficult at all. Speedsolving it maybe, but I put no effort into solving a cube anymore. Its almost as automatic as breathing. lol.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> I always thought life was like a box of chocolates



Well Rubik's Cube is kinda like a box of chocolates, cause you never know what you're gonna get (in a scramble :3)

So Life - Rubik's Cube
Life - Chocolates
Rubik's Cube - Chocolates


It all must be true :s


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 29, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought life was like a box of chocolates
> ...



Except not nearly as delicious =D


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 29, 2010)

_The problems of puzzles are very near the problems of life. _
-- Erno Rubik

More from Erno Rubik


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 29, 2010)

Life is like a cube. You get into it without any knowledge whatsoever and you try to play your way to success. But you get nowhere. Until you decided to commit yourself into learning and understanding the path to success, you'll end up in a corner collecting dust. However, there are always several paths to success, some more popular than others


----------



## Edward (Jul 29, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Life is like a cube. You get into it without any knowledge whatsoever and you try to play your way to success. But you get nowhere. Until you decided to commit yourself into learning and understanding the path to success, you'll end up in a corner collecting dust. However, there are always several paths to success, some more popular than others



I'd put that on a poster and hang it up in my room.


----------



## Samania (Jul 29, 2010)

<3 Forrest Gump

After googling, I think life is like a game of pokemon. 

http://www.humanpuppet.com/blog/2010/03/01/life-is-like-a-game-of-pokemon/


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Waffle filipino dude (I'm filipino too xD) That was pure epicness, and pure truth. You explain a LOT more better than I can


----------



## Carrot (Jul 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> My life is not in the toys section.



Your life is in the anime section :fp


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 29, 2010)

Life is like a Rubik's cube ... it's going great, and then suddenly ... POP!


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jul 29, 2010)

Am I the only one that thought of this?

Life is like a Rubik's Cube. Sometimes you just have to slow down and enjoy it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 29, 2010)

Odder said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > My life is not in the toys section.
> ...


Ahahahahaha.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 29, 2010)

Life is like a cube in that if you learn from Dan Brown, you're not going to do as well as you could.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Life is like a cube in that if you learn from Dan Brown, you're not going to do as well as you could.



how would I learn life from Dan Brown?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 29, 2010)

Dan brown 3.0?


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

I learned from Dan Brown for the basics, then moved on to Fridrich  anyway, don't get onto the topic of Dan Brown people, there'd be a MAHOOSIVE debate.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 29, 2010)

Life is not like a rubik's cube. but rubik's cube is like a life.


----------



## Weston (Jul 29, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Life is like a Rubik's cube ... it's going great, and then suddenly ... POP!


LOLWUT
That sounds a lot more like accidental-creation-of-life to me.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Life is like a Rubik's cube ... it's going great, and then suddenly ... POP!
> ...


Guys, wear a condom.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 30, 2010)

Weston said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Life is like a Rubik's cube ... it's going great, and then suddenly ... POP!
> ...



No, I just have a thing for mints


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't think life is like a Rubik's Cube. It's way harder and way more complicated. (And the goal isn't to finish as quickly as possible!) You can't solve life, but just try to do your best...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 30, 2010)

"after you've solved it again"? Sounds Buddhist. JK

I like the analogy, but a rubik's cube is "solvable", and if you know how to solve it you _know_ that you will solve it every time. You can never predict to any large extent what will happen in your life, nor can you change what _will_ happen. I like also what qqwref says above, nobody has a perfectly solved life.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> You don't get the analogy/simile do you?


No you don't get.


----------



## shelley (Jul 30, 2010)

No, I don't think life is like a Rubik's cube at all. When you do an algorithm perfectly on a Rubik's cube, you never get a completely unexpected result. In life, you might have great lookahead until you get to the PLL, and then you do a U perm and somehow you're back at the cross with everything else scrambled.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Life is more complex than any twisty puzzle.
No amount of scrutiny will give you definitive answers to some problems.
There are no inverses. There are no commutators. What you do is unable to be taken back.
There are no algorithms that induce a particular result with certainty.
You cannot look at life, close your eyes, move about, and know that things are the way you want them to be.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 30, 2010)

It's more like 7x7x7 cube


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2010)

> Maxwell Smart: Yes, 99, but there's an old Chinese proverb that goes: life is like a pair of chopsticks. If you grab them... eh, you, eh... No, that's not it. Let me see... Ehm... Life is like a shirt. If you lose your buttons, you... No, that isnt it either. Let's see... I've got it! Life is a kumquat.
> 
> # 99: That's it?
> 
> Maxwell Smart: Life isn't a kumquat?


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 30, 2010)

Rubik's cube is easy. Life is hard. You don't know whether its a U perm or Z perm in life.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 30, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Rubik's cube is easy. Life is hard. You don't know whether its a U perm or Z perm in life.



How did you even solve the OLL... I heard you had a parity x'D


----------



## theace (Jul 30, 2010)

It's like a cube that's been taken apart and put together randomly. You can be perfect till the F2L. but there somethings you just won't be able to solve :|


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 30, 2010)

No, because you can just simply look up on youtube on how to solve life....


----------



## theace (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd say it's like a 1000x1000x1000 cube that's been put together randomly.


----------



## MEn (Aug 1, 2010)

My life is like a Rubik's Cube because I am a Rubik's Cube.


----------

